
Bitcoins value may reach between $20,000 to $55,000 by 2022 'cannibalizing' gold - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/07/08/bitcoins-value-may-reach-between-20000-to-55000-by-2022-cannibalizing-gold/
======
Finnucane
[https://www.amazon.com/Dow-36-000-Strategy-
Profiting/dp/0609...](https://www.amazon.com/Dow-36-000-Strategy-
Profiting/dp/0609806998)

[https://www.amazon.com/Are-Missing-Real-Estate-
Boom/dp/03855...](https://www.amazon.com/Are-Missing-Real-Estate-
Boom/dp/0385514344)

